# One of my first Faux Paints



## DiscountHousePainter (Jul 8, 2012)

I did this kitchen a few months ago and was one of my first faux paints. The customer picked the colors it was originally just white and they bought Valspar Sig Sunflower Yellow for the base and Valspar Mustard Seed for the top coat which I mix with valspar mixing glaze. They showed me a pic of what they wanted which was the old world effect which I applied using rags. If anyone does much faux painting, what would a kitchen like this go for? In my bid I think I charged $100 just for a one coat paint for the kitchen portion. Once they told me they wanted to faux painting I told them I had done a little and could do it but all I had done was experimenting to learn how and would only charge an extra $50 so they got the kitchen done for $150. I think overall it turned out pretty nice. Think it took me an hour to paint the base and probably 2-3 hrs for the top coat but more than anything it was a good learning experience and I feel way more comfortable with faux after.


----------



## DiscountHousePainter (Jul 8, 2012)

Ugh, sorry guys, my first time posting pics and doesnt look like it worked... or maybe someone has to approve them first I dunno. I'll check back and try again if they don't show up. Was kinda hoping for some feedback


----------



## DiscountHousePainter (Jul 8, 2012)

lol, finally got the pics to upload. Again I apologize to anyone who clicked expecting to see pics before I got it straightened out. If it looks like **** feel free to say so, like I said it was my first time doing an entire room and doing any type of faux paint professionally. I thought it turned out fairly well and the HO's seemed pleased. I'd like to get more practice and add a 2nd glaze color over top and be able add more faux painting to my business in time if the money is worth it.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

To me all faux looks like s*#t:whistling2:


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

It looks like you got the technique down pretty well. 
You aren't going to like my feedback, but I will try not to be too nasty. FIFTY BUCKS EXTRA?? Are you kidding me?????The glaze probably cost twenty bucks. When I take on a job, unless there is a designer involved, I take on a lot more tasks. Let me explain. If this were my client, I would not have put that color on those walls with those cabinets, it is not compatible. And it sure as heck doesn't go with that purple in the next room. There would have been several samples and most likely custom colors mixed. 
So , if I were doing this room, I typically charge $400-500/ per man day and I don't do base coating unless pressured.Plus, I have to consider what I know about what my competition charges. I typically don't do jobs less than $1,000. 
I guess there are two types of faux. A painter that throws glaze on the wall and charges a little extra, for a, how do I say, regular(?) client. Then there is the artist that draws from the historical roots of this craft and produces a work of art for the educated client. So charge accordingly for the type of faux artist you are, and I guess for the type of client you are servicing. Fifty bucks extra, to me, cheapens the faux industry and just promotes ignorance of the craft.
Sorry if this is harsh,but that is how I see it.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

chrisn said:


> To me all faux looks like s*#t:whistling2:


Really? How 'bout *some* faux looks like crap?


----------



## Romanski (May 4, 2008)

I think you did a good job, I just don't think it goes with anything in the room. The patterned ceiling, cabinets, plain cheap blinds, white appliances.

I dunno, bad choice by the H.O. And yes, charge more for that.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

I agree way to cheep you keep doing job's with that mind set you will be outta business before to long. Get to know your numbers and charge what it takes for you to make money.

The colors are clash city...


----------



## Greenworks Painting (May 6, 2012)

$150 for painting a kitchen basecoat + glaze top coat? Do you live anywhere near Chicago?? because I might be able to get you a lot of work and use you as one of my subs! j/k...lol Way too cheap buddy. You're probably happy from an 'hourly' standpoint if you made about $20/hr (I'm assuming it took you a full day or so) but you should be pricing out the 'job' itself and the value your customer is getting. One thing that throws it off is that you initially charged $100 for probably 1/2 day work ($25/hr) and then added the 'fantasy' finish (this is technically not a faux job) for $50 because you didn't know how it would come out. If you knew you were going to do a good job you would have charged more I'm guessing??

_________________________________________________________________________
Chicago Painters Chicago Painting Contractor Residential Painter Chicago Commercial Painting Contractor Chicago Lake Forest Painter


----------

